# Foundry to be turned into Luxury Flats and Art'otel...



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2009)

So as of next year the Foundry will be knocked down and then it becomes a 5* Art'oltel for artists... at around £300 a night ... not really the usual wage for artists then unless they exhibit in the white cube round the courner... 

save the Foundry FB group... with more info

Of fishwits how do you add tags to these things...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

goodbye one shithole hello bigger shithole


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> goodbye one shithole hello bigger shithole



what a pathetic contribution


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> goodbye one shithole hello bigger shithole



yeah but it was our shit hole now it'll be their trendy artsy fartsy tepid play it safe don't want to upset the £300 a night guests shit hole...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2009)

There's an Urban Lodge very close to the Foundry already; I assume somebody's seen that doing business. Fuck knows who actually books in there - I assume clients and maybe the odd contractor.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

oh fuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> what a pathetic contribution


the foundry's long been a good example of what's wrong with shoreditch and hoxton. it's a place which has posed as a sort of countercultural venue while attracting a clientele generally composed of the type of people who are the advance guard of gentrification. having been there more times than i care to recall over the past 10 or so years because some groups have thought it a good place to hold meetings or drinks, i certainly won't mourn its closure. it's never been somewhere i would have gone by choice.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's an Urban Lodge very close to the Foundry already; I assume somebody's seen that doing business. Fuck knows who actually books in there - I assume clients and maybe the odd contractor.



an urban lodge a hotel isbis a travel lodge and a hilton express what that area needs tho is an art'otel to truely give artists a place to stay and feel BoHo but still get the Crystal on tap from the working class iroic waiters and their so quaint accents...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the foundry's long been a good example of what's wrong with shoreditch and hoxton. it's a place which has posed as a sort of countercultural venue while attracting a clientele generally composed of the type of people who are the advance guard of gentrification. having been there more times than i care to recall over the past 10 or so years because some groups have thought it a good place to hold meetings or drinks, i certainly won't mourn its closure. it's never been somewhere i would have gone by choice.



no it's not it welcomes one and all is one of the most relaxed atmospheres in the area has no dress code or pretentions and is/was a good replacement from what ashes it was set up from the 150 bar ... but you know don't let  your mao like hatred of artists sway your judgement eh...


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

they've wanted to do this for ages... there's no way this proposal is being turned down... balls


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no it's not it welcomes one and all is one of the most relaxed atmospheres in the area has no dress code or pretentions and is/was a good replacement from what ashes it was set up from the 150 bar ... but you know don't let  your mao like hatred of artists sway your judgement eh...


i've always thought the nelson retreat a finer establishment, or the george and vulture. as for no pretensions, that's a bloody laugh.

the same thing happened up the angel and in barnsbury - it's happening in whitechapel - it'll be brixton's turn at some point to enjoy this late stage of gentrification.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the foundry's long been a good example of what's wrong with shoreditch and hoxton. it's a place which has posed as a sort of countercultural venue while *attracting a clientele generally composed of the type of people who are the advance guard of gentrification.* having been there more times than i care to recall over the past 10 or so years because some groups have thought it a good place to hold meetings or drinks, i certainly won't mourn its closure. it's never been somewhere i would have gone by choice.



it attracts a far far more mixed crowd than any other bar in the locality and has provided free space for unknown and unfunded artists to show their work for years.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 20, 2009)

Pickman's is right in a way but far too extreme.  The foundry is an example of the sort of place that sets up when places are cheap and unfashionable and attract "chic" to a place.  The only way to prevent this sort of thing is to force everyone to stay in the area they were born, ban fashion, abolish art, and shoot anyone with a haircut on sight.

I'll miss the Foundry, it was a great place to sit when it was quiet, and the art and music policy were always a surprise... not always a welcome one mind!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

pickman's model- can we get this straight, you'd prefer an 18 storey corporate hotel to one of the few independent bars in that area?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

Art, Gentrification & Regeneration: From Artist as Pioneer to Public Arts


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> I'll miss the Foundry, it *was* a great place to sit when it was quiet, and the art and music policy were always a surprise... not always a welcome one mind!



is! it's still there! 

very true about the art and music, seen some wicked stuff in there, also plenty of sub pre-school dodgy water colours. the music policy is somewhat off the wall too...


----------



## jæd (Jul 20, 2009)

Garf talking his usual incoherent, semi-literate bollocks.

The Foundary may have no dress code but it had more pretentions than any of the wankiest bars. It has that oh so Hoxton / Shoreditch inverse pretension. Oh, look we're so cool. We understand art so much we have to have pub that looks like shit becuase cool art looks like that.

In order to enter the Foundary you will need a standard issue Hoxton asymetrical haircut, tight jeans and chip on your shoulder.. A dog on a string will get you to the VIP lounge. (Even though Mummy and Daddy paid for your Arts course at Uni.)

Its currently a complete eye-sore. Its the only thing that makes the Hen and Stag nights on Old St look good...

I welcome the incoherent, Garfield swear-world filled, posting-faq busting reply with a complete lack of interest.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

jæd said:


> In order to enter the Foundary you will need a standard issue Hoxton asymetrical haircut, tight jeans and chip on your shoulder who don't. A dog on a string will get you to the VIP lounge. (Even though Mummy and Daddy paid for your Arts course at Uni.)



333/mother bar are further up the road


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2009)

It would only have turned into a theme park version of itself over time anyway. places like this never last, by their nature


----------



## jæd (Jul 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> 333/mother bar are further up the road



They sold out ages ago. You can in there with symetrical hair these days.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It would only have turned into a theme park version of itself over time anyway. places like this never last, by their nature



To be honest I think the Foundry is a wanker's paradise and has been for years, but I'd rather have it there than a bloody hotel for wankers, hired and paid for by rich wankers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

Boycey said:


> pickman's model- can we get this straight, you'd prefer an 18 storey corporate hotel to one of the few independent bars in that area?


as i've said above i think it's the replacement of a small shithole with a bigger shithole. it fits in quite nicely with the way the area's tending. while i'd prefer a traditional public house to either a bar of any description or a corporate hotel, that doesn't really appear to be on the cards. if it has to be a choice, i'd jump the way fm's gone.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 20, 2009)

fwiw- i drink there most fridays with 50-100 of my courierenger cohorts, the staff have been nice enough not to tell us to fuck off (as has happened elsewhere) and have put up with a lot of shit on our part. lots of friends have had art shown in there, some even making some money, albeit from the easily despisable side of the clientele in the area but fuck it if it's £s going from a despicable cunt to someone i actually like then it's a good thing. the sunday night wormworld spoken word session isn't something i can see working anywhere else and is fucking awesome...

the assymetrical haircut crowd issue has been grossly exaggerated on this thread unless you only go there on a saturday...

there is no legal establishment in london that does what they do there. if you're just baiting the OP then fairplay if you have that axe to grind but it will be a loss to great number of people who don't come anywhere close to the hoxton twat descriptions here...


----------



## boohoo (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the Foundry over the majority of the bars around there. It's a shame it's going but everything around there has been taken over by big business.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> what a pathetic contribution



is there any danger of a fuller exposition of your view on the foundry closure?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 20, 2009)

jæd said:


> The Foundary may have no dress code but it had more pretentions than any of the wankiest bars. It has that oh so Hoxton / Shoreditch inverse pretension. Oh, look we're so cool. We understand art so much we have to have pub that looks like shit becuase cool art looks like that.
> 
> In order to enter the Foundary you will need a standard issue Hoxton asymetrical haircut, tight jeans and chip on your shoulder.. A dog on a string will get you to the VIP lounge. (Even though Mummy and Daddy paid for your Arts course at Uni.)
> 
> Its currently a complete eye-sore. Its the only thing that makes the Hen and Stag nights on Old St look good...



yawn ,  troll bollox,  the foundry will always be a unique place despite it's faults,  worth saving for sure. It's a surprise it's still there tbh given the seismic changes going on in the area.  That corner was always going to be done over some day. 

that said, whose opening the new bar ?

There's no agenda at the foundry other than let the people speak.....the cross section of events there is unparalleled in London.  No other venue has that range e.g.  banner making workshop to Galician separatist night to promenade theatre to full blown sweaty rave.  

PS i never got the people who mocked those that were supposedly cool.......it was never cool , it was a bit shit in '98 as a opposed to cool?


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2009)

No loss. The wankers will continue to drink there in whatever reinvented form.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> No loss. The wankers will continue to drink there in whatever reinvented form.


I expect that for a lot of the people drinking in the Foundry now the new venue will remain affordable.


----------



## cesare (Jul 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> I expect that for a lot of the people drinking in the Foundry now the new venue will remain affordable.



I expect you're right.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> is there any danger of a fuller exposition of your view on the foundry closure?



not really needed - among others, Boycey and Wrongspeed have it covered.

And to be fair, your initial post to which I responded wasn't really a comprehensive account of your thoughts on the matter, so I don't see why you felt it warranted one in reply.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jul 21, 2009)

Tbh, Art 'Otels are usually very good, I always use them for city breaks if they're available.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2009)

Boycey said:


> there is no legal establishment in london that does what they do there.



It _is _legal. It just looks like a squat.

I never really liked it, but of course it is better than what will follow it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2009)

the reliance is a nicer pub than the foundry, but i still wouldn't want the foundry to be closed


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2009)

people who dont drink in the foundry are the new "trendy".


----------



## fogbat (Jul 21, 2009)

jæd said:


> Garf talking his usual incoherent, semi-literate bollocks.



You accuse Garf of talking bollocks, then follow it with this:



> In order to enter the Foundary you will need a standard issue Hoxton asymetrical haircut, tight jeans and chip on your shoulder.. A dog on a string will get you to the VIP lounge. (Even though Mummy and Daddy paid for your Arts course at Uni.)



lol


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is gentrification a one-way street. Are there any (fairly central) areas in London that used to be gentrified but are now becoming less so?

Or....are the less well-off arty crowd slowly being pushed out of the central area of London?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 21, 2009)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It _is _legal. It just looks like a squat.
> 
> I never really liked it, but of course it is better than what will follow it.



where did i suggest that it wasn't legal?  i simply said there is nowhere legal that does what they do, their attitude to art and music is similar to many shortlived squat project places but in a legal setting. i think that kind of thing is valuable and i hope they manage to continue in a new location after they inevitably lose out to the planned hotel.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2009)

well perhaps "there is no _other _legal place in London..." would have been less ambiguous.


----------



## Wolfie Smith (Jul 21, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> people who dont drink in the foundry are the new "trendy".



People who've NEVER drunk in the Foundry are the new new 'trendy'.


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2009)

Bring back the 150 bar.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 21, 2009)

Onket said:


> Bring back the 150 bar.



oh gawd... no, just don't.... that place was fucking lethal... i remember chris the courier's 'fuck bush' nights with banging acid techno and the bar manager threatening to throw people out if they danced. 

though it transmogrified into bar 170 by that stage, still had sawdust on the floors though.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't tend to go to the Foundry any more but I've been many many times over the years - friends of mine have put on many events in the basement and the Foundry's attitude to these events has always been great - they have always insisted on *not *being provided with *any *information about the event which yes, has lead at times to some utter wank being on display but there's no other venue I can think of that would give people such a free reign so I would see it's departure as a sad loss.


----------



## grimble (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll miss it, and I love seeing all the couriers and bikes outside of an evening when it's buzzing.  Having said that, this is London, it's good because it changes all the time - sometimes for the better, sometimes it doesn't work out.  There will be new, good places to drink and hang out pop out somewhere else.  We are not a mausoleum, like Paris is, where all change is "bad".

This new hotel might even be a fun place to drink in (and i bet a pint of beer won't be dramatically more expensive than the Foundary) - and if not, and it's disastrous, it might even close down and become something even more fascinating than the Foundary.

I once had a wee next to Keith Allen in the Foundary.  IDNSHC (to use an acronym from another place).


----------



## Boycey (Jul 21, 2009)

grimble said:


> I once had a wee next to Keith Allen in the Foundary.  IDNSHC (to use an acronym from another place).



I Did Not See His Cock???


----------



## grimble (Jul 21, 2009)

Boycey said:


> I Did Not See His Cock???



V.good.


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2009)

Boycey said:


> oh gawd... no, just don't.... that place was fucking lethal... i remember chris the courier's 'fuck bush' nights with banging acid techno and the bar manager threatening to throw people out if they danced.
> 
> though it transmogrified into bar 170 by that stage, still had sawdust on the floors though.



Sawdust on the floor and all the furniture looked like it had been stolen from other pub's gardens! Great place. I only started going to The Foundry when it burned down.


----------



## paolo (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with garf... I like the total randomness of the clientele. I've been wearing business garb, been wearing my scruff. It's all good IMHO.

Though as crispy says, these places never last. The lease comes up and there's someone in line with 'proper' money. It's a cycle.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 21, 2009)

Onket said:


> I only started going to The Foundry when it burned down.



i think alot of people did the same, although the drinks got more expensive at least people weren't throwing food out of a towerblock onto us.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 21, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i think alot of people did the same, although the drinks got more expensive at least people weren't throwing food out of a towerblock onto us.



You should try not too look so hungry then!!!


----------



## BEARBOT (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont get the knee jerk attitude of hatred against the foundry

sure the art/bands/djs/decor/"arty crowd" might not be to everyones taste but it is changing all the time, it isnt a static kinda place.there is lots of different kinda music/readings/whatever there..i dont think you can call the place COMMERCIAL(esp compared to many other inner east end venues).
yeah we live in a capitalist society that is the reality..

 compared to other NON squat venues i think foundry is run(AFAIK, havent been in awhile)as a very OPEN ACCESS, COMMUNITY type place.seemed easy to get an exhibition/gig there if you want one.without having to know the "right" name to drop or being able to guarantee you can draw X number of folx to yr event.i think the events are quite diverse.seen for example older ppl(like 50s /60s) putting on events.its not just for the "young and fashionable" to exhibit/play/read. 

some posters may have found some of the clientele "up them selfs" but that is NOT down to any management policy.they dont have a "door whore" screening policy like for example "dalston superstore" where only the "chosen" are allowed in.at least on fri/sat, so ive been told..be angry at THAT place not the foundry.foundry has never had selective admission.

ive never shown art there or played there but a few friends have and they all were extremely positive about the attitude of the owner/manager..cos no resctrictions were put on them.this is very uncommon.

i'm curious who owns the place..does anyone know the true story? ive heard some rumours over the years that bill drummond does.

when does the lease run out?
i guess i should start going there again before they close(on weeknights,not w/e not keen to go out in shoreditch on a w/e) havent been in ages.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 22, 2009)

bang on BEARBOT  i'm reliably informed that drummond opened the place, i'll ask a mate who _knows_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2009)

BEARBOT said:


> i dont get the knee jerk attitude of hatred against the foundry


dk about other people, but it's hardly a knee-jerk reaction if it's based on a decade of experience, is it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 22, 2009)

yep, i've done a few things in the foundry over the years and some of the hoxton-hate-hyperbole pronounced above is ill-informed nonsense. nothing lasts forever tho and this is another step towards the homogenisation of that part of east london, surprised that bill drummond isn't up in arms as i understood that he had/has a rather large interest in the foundry (not sure whether that is still the case).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some of the hoxton-hate-hyperbole pronounced above is ill-informed nonsense.


which bits?


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the same thing happened up the angel and in barnsbury - it's happening in whitechapel - it'll be brixton's turn at some point to enjoy this late stage of gentrification.



Brixton is becoming ever more of a dormitory as places of employment are razed and turned into flats.  That could have happened here, a least this proposal will provide jobs, probably more than the site currently supports,


----------



## Boycey (Jul 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> which bits?



everything you posted.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the Foundry - or did to be more accurate
I worked opposite it for two years in the old fire station, top of Tabernacle street. I watched the clientele, some were very up themselves, but most were simply a diverse crew who preffered it to the way for example The Princess had gone if your looking for something close to it, or the wheatsheaf et all had gone further east.
The whole area has changed in the 20 odd years I have known it
I saw bands playing in the Princess years ago when it was squatted, as was the Old fire station - I used to buy my speed there from a guy whould been moved on from the Kings Cross squats at the back of the Camden Council offices 
Lots of empty property, much smack in later years.....

Now, flats at the top of Tabernacle Street are half a million quid, curtain road is no longer just a fly blown collection of derelict and semi derelict old wharehouses. Its too close to the City, as the office blocks move north and east the whole area is changing.
I used to live on Spitalfields, no 1 Spital Square in 1990 - the alkies were still drinking meths there then, the market had been closed, I went to some fucking ace parties, whores entertained their clients against my front door ( I am NOT kidding about that!!!!), it was ace.

Now it is gentrified to fuck, the wildest event is prob some overpaid git from RBS pissing in a bistro doorway.

Its already moved out to Dalston and Hackney, most of the buildings round the Foundry house offices not anarchists, and they virtually all have jobs in me-ja or fashion/froth bollocks. Hoxton itself started its trendyness creep as an overspill from Clerkenwell when that was cool.

Things move, drift and change, like the wind blown sands of the Sahara.
It may not be in the same place, but the same dune will still exists, you've just got to figure out which way the wind was blowing and follow its track


----------



## IMR (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully the recession will slow down such changes. Already one or two developments around Old Street area have stopped because the developers have gone bust - you can see one half-finished building on City Road.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2009)

Boycey said:


> everything you posted.


pisspoor. what's ill informed is wank like saying it has the most mixed clientele of any bar in the area - i'd be interested to see a list of the bars you've visited (while reasonably sober) to come to that assessment. blanket denunciations like your fuckwitted post does fuck all to make your point but a great deal to make you look like the wanker's wanker i believe you to be.

returning to the question of the nature of the foundry's clientele, i haven't seen that many black people in there who weren't of an age to be students. nor have i seen many people living or working in the area in there. the drinkers seem to be a bunch of wannabe bohemians, students, former students trying to hold back the years, and artists who generally seem to have all the ability of a  gnat's arse. i live down the way from the foundry, and places like charlie wright's or maybe the macbeth have a far more mixed crowd than the foundry. it caters very much for a niche market, and it's a niche which hoxton can well do without.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 22, 2009)

Charlie Wrights

Bar and three quarters that!!!!!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 22, 2009)

black and white people drinking at the foundry 2 weeks ago 







want to continue this down there or just sit ranting at your keyboard? if you drop in on friday i'm the guy on the left, i'll buy you a pint


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2009)

i don't see what your photo proves to contradict what i posted.


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2009)

Noooo, that's awful. The Foundry is a real breath of fresh air in an otherwise over trendy area.


----------



## rennie (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, as it turns out, I am off to the Foundry tonight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2009)

Aw, I quite like it. I definitely like it more than someone else's luxury flats.


----------



## IMR (Jul 24, 2009)

The developers' notice in the photo on the OP mentions a 'space' for 'video artists'.

Wtf is a 'video artist'? Is that someone who wants to be a filmmaker or an animator but can't get a storyboard together?


----------



## pootle (Jul 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Well, as it turns out, I am off to the Foundry tonight.



Me too!


----------



## rennie (Jul 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> Me too!



I know what you look like missy for the ugly mug thread. Do you?


----------



## pootle (Jul 24, 2009)

There will be lots of this 

  you should come and say hello, if you spot me!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 24, 2009)

Wolfie Smith said:


> People who've NEVER drunk in the Foundry are the new new 'trendy'.



What about people who've never heard of it, like me 

One of you invited me to join the FB group but I didn't know what it was.  

<makes mental note to get out more>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> which bits?


when did you get made king of the manor?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>


 How can a hotel act as a gateway?


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2009)

Boycey said:


> it attracts a far far more mixed crowd than any other bar in the locality and has provided free space for unknown and unfunded artists to show their work for years.



THIS.

Yeah it's a shithole,but it's the only place in Shoreditch you can go if you have an ounce of crust in you and not get dodgy looks from rich pretentious shoreditch twats..and it's cheap.I totally agree with bearbot..

The superstore is fucking grot.Oh poor poor Dalston


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when did you get made king of the manor?


i'll take that to mean that you can't find them now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

Nixon said:


> Oh poor poor Dalston


that's a different thread altogether, dalston being quite some way from the foundry.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 25, 2009)

dp


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> returning to the question of the nature of the foundry's clientele, i haven't seen that many black people in there who weren't of an age to be students. nor have i seen many people living or working in the area in there. the drinkers seem to be a bunch of wannabe bohemians, students, former students trying to hold back the years, and artists who generally seem to have all the ability of a  gnat's arse. i live down the way from the foundry, and places like charlie wright's or maybe the macbeth have a far more mixed crowd than the foundry. it caters very much for a niche market, and it's a niche which hoxton can well do without.


I don't know what's worse, your propensity to make strident generalisations about the motivations and professions of complete strangers you see in the pub, or your pompous claim to know what's 'right' for an area with respect to its drinking establishments.


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> I don't know what's worse, your propensity to make strident generalisations about the motivations and professions of complete strangers you see in the pub, or your pompous claim to know what's 'right' for an area with respect to its drinking establishments.



Quite.

I read the posts thinking "oh. I've only worked round there. And lived a few miles away."

Thing is, without people visiting, the area would be like it originally was. A semi derelict backwater that noone gives much of a shit about. And Charlie Wrights isn't all that. In my memory, it's where people went because everywhere else was shut. That's not a "statement maan", it's simply a late license.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Quite.
> 
> I read the posts thinking "oh. I've only worked round there. And lived a few miles away."
> 
> Thing is, without people visiting, the area would be like it originally was. A semi derelict backwater that noone gives much of a shit about. And Charlie Wrights isn't all that. In my memory, it's where people went because everywhere else was shut. That's not a "statement maan", it's simply a late license.


so you think it's better for the gentrification. if you wander down hoxton market or up towards shoreditch park you'll see that large parts of hoxton are a backwater no one, least of all the council, gives much of a shit about. but i suppose that you think that's all fine because of the visitors making the bar owners rich.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> I don't know what's worse, your propensity to make strident generalisations about the motivations and professions of complete strangers you see in the pub, or your pompous claim to know what's 'right' for an area with respect to its drinking establishments.


i don't think you can in all honesty describe student (or artist) as a profession. speaking of honesty, i was responding to boycey's assertion that the foundry has the most mixed clientele in the area, and i notice you don't quibble with my point that he's wrong. anyone who's wandered about shoreditch late at night and seen the state of the people coming out of the bars can assume that the people chucking all over the place and pissing in people's doorways have great concern about the locals. if the sort of establishments which promote such behaviour are iyo 'right' then i'd be pleased to be wrong.


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> so you think it's better for the gentrification. if you wander down hoxton market or up towards shoreditch park you'll see that large parts of hoxton are a backwater no one, least of all the council, gives much of a shit about. but i suppose that you think that's all fine because of the visitors making the bar owners rich.



oh and Charlie Wrights is a little locals pub. Well known for it's bar billiards and shove h'apenny.

You are being inconsistent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> oh and Charlie Wrights is a little locals pub. Well known for it's bar billiards and shove h'apenny.
> 
> You are being inconsistent.


as you point out, it's a pub. not a bar. you'd be hard pushed imo to describe places like the electricity showrooms or the foundry as a pub. so no, i don't think i'm being inconsistent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Fight fight fight 

I don't know why you think that rigerously defending commerce in the face of art and fun is a good look.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fight fight fight
> 
> I don't know why you think that rigerously defending commerce in the face of art and fun is a good look.


art and commerce are frequently closer companions than is strictly necessary


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2009)

So, err the quaint little Charlie Wrights (bouncers, late license, door queue etc) is how you'd like the area to return to it's roots?

The assertions that the Foundry has the most mixed clientele *do* hold up, if you look at the places on the main drag. Or maybe you're more up for the restaurants and wine bars that otherwise are beginning to dominate.

I doubt you are. I think you'd like the place back the way it was. But you're picking the wrong target.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> art and commerce are frequently closer companions than is strictly necessary



The beer's expensive, so what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> So, err the quaint little Charlie Wrights (bouncers, late license, door queue etc) is how you'd like the area to return to it's roots?
> 
> The assertions that the Foundry has the most mixed clientele *do* hold up, if you look at the places on the main drag. Or maybe you're more up for the restaurants and wine bars that otherwise are beginning to dominate.
> 
> I doubt you are. I think you'd like the place back the way it was. But you're picking the wrong target.


stop being a dishonest twat. you're conceding at least the possibility charlie wright's has a more mixed clientele now, with your shifting of the goalposts from boycey's "any bar in the area" to "the places on the main drag". as i said near the start of the thread





Pickman's model said:


> i've always thought the nelson retreat a finer establishment, or the george and vulture. as for no pretensions, that's a bloody laugh.
> 
> the same thing happened up the angel and in barnsbury - it's happening in whitechapel - it'll be brixton's turn at some point to enjoy this late stage of gentrification.


the clear implication being that i prefer proper pubs to the utter shit which is so many of the bars in shoreditch. it's disppointing, but not wholly unexpected, to see you being so dishonest about all this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The beer's expensive, so what?


yeh  for dear beer i could always trip down the way to the george


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you can in all honesty describe student (or artist) as a profession. speaking of honesty, i was responding to boycey's assertion that the foundry has the most mixed clientele in the area, and i notice you don't quibble with my point that he's wrong. anyone who's wandered about shoreditch late at night and seen the state of the people coming out of the bars can assume that the people chucking all over the place and pissing in people's doorways have great concern about the locals. if the sort of establishments which promote such behaviour are iyo 'right' then i'd be pleased to be wrong.


People being pissed and disorderly in well known nightspot shocker 

How is any of this the Foundry's fault specifically?

I think you're talking bollocks about its diversity as well btw - as if it mattered... What would you have it do, hire some kind of ethnic monitoring officer to make sure it achieves it's quotas of minorities for the day or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2009)

Entertainment is better at The George


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2009)

"Disappointed, but not wholly unexpected"

This is the first thread we've ever conversed on!

Oh. My.


----------



## Giles (Jul 25, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> The only way to prevent this sort of thing is to force everyone to stay in the area they were born, ban fashion, abolish art, and shoot anyone with a haircut on sight.



Seems reasonable enough!

Can't do these things by halves, that's what I say......

Giles..


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2009)

Giles said:


> Seems reasonable enough!
> 
> Can't do these things by halves, that's what I say......
> 
> Giles..





"Down with this sort of thing"

We will fight them in the letters pages of the Telegraph. We will fight them at community feedback meetings. And in the "have your say" pages of the BBC web site.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> that's a different thread altogether, dalston being quite some way from the foundry.



it was in responce to bearbot's post where they were talking about dalston superstore,which IS in dalson.and yeah it is a different thread in itself


----------



## BEARBOT (Jul 25, 2009)

hi nixon love to hear yr opinion on dalston superstore if you have time to give it
i havent been but i did hear they have a selective admission policy(at least on w/e's) 
so kinda think the place isnt for me(i dont want to support that type of policy by going) ..im also guessing its just djs on offer there  not the kinda wide scope of events that the foundry has.
so i guess its not gonna be the "new foundry"
even tho apprently the "superstore" looks similiar( like a squat tho isnt one)


----------



## rennie (Jul 25, 2009)

I, for one, just objected to the proposal. The Foundry is unique in its neighborhood and I don't see how a freaking hotel will serve that bit of Shoreditch better.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 26, 2009)

*The whole fuckin area is pants, lets gets admit this*

Only if you is some complete Me-Jah twat would you love the area, Foundry held out for dafty-cunt for as long as it could...

Right

MOVE ON 


STOP WHINGEING


Nuff said like


----------



## dtb (Jul 27, 2009)

great news, i always hated that venue


----------



## durruti02 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the foundry's long been a good example of what's wrong with shoreditch and hoxton. it's a place which has posed as a sort of countercultural venue while attracting a clientele generally composed of the type of people who are the advance guard of gentrification. having been there more times than i care to recall over the past 10 or so years because some groups have thought it a good place to hold meetings or drinks, i certainly won't mourn its closure. it's never been somewhere i would have gone by choice.


 this ^^ though another even worse place is to replace it .. but hey that is the deal with gentrification


----------



## durruti02 (Jul 27, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> To be honest I think the Foundry is a wanker's paradise and has been for years, but I'd rather have it there than a bloody hotel for wankers, hired and paid for by rich wankers.


 and this ^^


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> this ^^ though another even worse place is to replace it .. but hey that is the deal with gentrification


the advance guard has had their day and it's time for the main force of gentrification to take their place.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Entertainment is better at The George



I think I must have gone there on an "off" evening 



*flees*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I think I must have gone there on an "off" evening
> 
> 
> 
> *flees*


i expect the only "on" evenings are the ones 5t3IIa hosts


----------



## fogbat (Jul 27, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i expect the only "on" evenings are the ones 5t3IIa hosts



That's what I was referring to


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 1, 2009)

In light of the imminent closing we've planned a couple of last *free* events.

Vinyl Pleasures - Sat 3rd Oct

and for your diary the last Uglyfunk revolving floor rave on Sat 14th Nov.

Sounds like it'll be all over by early Jan but it looks like it might spring up somewhere else as a more sorted bar/arts centre, with proper license , so it's not all doom & gloom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2009)

oh well


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking forward to the Uglyfunk one.

<e2a> But my diary says I'll be at the Carter gig in Brixton. Ah well.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2009)

fuck.....

i actually really like the foundry.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 4, 2009)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Sounds like it'll be all over by early Jan but it looks like it might spring up somewhere else as a more sorted bar/arts centre, with proper license , so it's not all doom & gloom.



fingers crossed they get somewhere we can make some noise 

missed last night, will def make the 14/11


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2009)

i went to a foundry clone last night - CAMP (City Arts & Music Project), on city road, just south of the old street roundabout. it's not exactly finished yet, but it has the makings of a decent space to put the kind of nights the foundry does


----------



## Boycey (Oct 4, 2009)

i know of a couple of squats in the area, not heard of CAMP*, is it a legit venue?

*nice acronym but it does evoke an image of a row of pink tents...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2009)

i think it's legit - it's got a license


----------



## Boycey (Oct 4, 2009)

cool, will have to check it out... unfortunately according to farcebook it's only temporary...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

I met my husband at the Foundry.

Well, we  were both there and noticed each other then we got off with each other at a party later.

I will be sad to see it turned into bloody flats.


----------



## winjer (Oct 4, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i live down the way from the foundry, and places like charlie wright's or maybe the macbeth have a far more mixed crowd than the foundry.


This is possibly the funniest thing you've ever written.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2009)

From the facebook Save the Foundry campaign:


> Dear all,
> 
> The long awaited planning applications have come through.
> This means that you now have until 20th November 2009 to give your feedback to the council.
> ...


----------



## Sadken (Nov 4, 2009)

Letters?


----------



## Boycey (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't think the council really care about the objections to the plans- they will get lots of money for getting rid of the place. fortunately there are whispers of a replacement location somewhere closer to pickmans


----------



## Sadken (Nov 4, 2009)

Can someone do it for me, please?  Ta


----------



## rennie (Nov 4, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i don't think the council really care about the objections to the plans- they will get lots of money for getting rid of the place. fortunately there are whispers of a replacement location somewhere closer to pickmans



Good, that'll keep him busy.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's the flip-bin design for the hotel:







From The Londonist:


> A new hotel planned for east London has united two disparate groups in opposition: the Victorian Society, and Hoxton hipsters.  The cylindrical, bronzed aluminium-covered behemoth, part of Park Plaza's idiotically-named "Art'otels" range but with a profile that should see it dubbed the Flip-Top Bin, is proposed for a site on the corner of Old Street and Great Eastern Road. For shame, say local alehounds, as the location is currently home to The Foundry. A group of concerned citizens have started a Save The Foundry campaign, calling for the bar to be re-homed.
> 
> The Victorian Society is also opposed to the hotel, albeit for different reasons. It argues that the 350-room, 18-storey structure is too tall for the area, and not in character with the South Shoreditch Conservation Area's "distinctive nineteenth-century industrial character". While those points are debatable -- the junction is already surrounded by a modern hotel and a 70s tower block -- their opposition to the design is justified: it's a ruddy ugly building, and would instantly replace the contraption atop Old Street roundabout as the local eyesore.
> 
> ...


----------



## g force (Nov 13, 2009)

Dear god....


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2009)

I went often enough to the Foundry, it was not really my sort of place. Squat like comfort and West End prices do not go together in my book.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2009)

TopCat said:


> I went often enough to the Foundry, it was not really my sort of place. Squat like comfort and West End prices do not go together in my book.



it was cheaper than everywhere else in the area, and about 2/3 of west end prices.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> it was cheaper than everywhere else in the area, and about 2/3 of west end prices.



It was 3 quid plus a pint the last time I went. Plus my arse went through the seat of a chair and there was no loo paper in the bog or lock on the door. The basement was infested with people, sorry _artists _ rolling about like some deranged members of a David Ike set..

I did like sitting outside chatting to people and having a spliff whilst drinking beer from the off license. 

I never liked that huge advertising hoarding that was covering up the first floor and hence meant the flats there never got let out.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2009)

it's £2.70 for stella. it's expensive if you order organic lager or something.
there are very few pubs that are less than £3 a pint for lager, west end is more like £4.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> it's £2.70 for stella. it's expensive if you order organic lager or something



I really wish you had not mentioned organic lager FFS!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2009)

ha busted!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i went to a foundry clone last night - CAMP (City Arts & Music Project), on city road, just south of the old street roundabout. it's not exactly finished yet, but it has the makings of a decent space to put the kind of nights the foundry does



I was there a couple of weekends ago.

It was alright but a little bit characterless, I thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2010)

the sooner it closes the better imo.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 4, 2010)

The 'Otel' was agreed at last nights sub-planning cttee.  Good turn out from the foundry faithful and a rousing speech from Bill Drummond.  The council are certainly pushing the developers to get everything right before final approval and both were actively trying to relocate the foundry.  Whether this will turn out to be concrete is hard to say.

Regardless of my interest in the foundry bar I think the proposal is out of keeping with the area.  The planning officers had made up their mind and spoke in an adversarial manner to convince the councillors it should be approved.

Foundry to close in Guardian

The open access policy is what makes this place unique.  The proposal doesn't not replace this kind of cultural activity.


----------



## grimble (Feb 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i went to a foundry clone last night - CAMP (City Arts & Music Project), on city road, just south of the old street roundabout. it's not exactly finished yet, but it has the makings of a decent space to put the kind of nights the foundry does



Wanted to like CAMP (I have been at a loss in that area ever since the original Dragon Bar got kicked out by the developers).  But £3.80 for a pint of Guinness?  I was shocked!  Also the place stank of sick, but might have been unlucky.  Nevertheless, won't bother going back.


----------



## winjer (Feb 11, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> the sooner it closes the better imo.


----------



## winjer (Feb 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i went to a foundry clone last night - CAMP (City Arts & Music Project), on city road, just south of the old street roundabout. it's not exactly finished yet, but it has the makings of a decent space to put the kind of nights the foundry does


They only have a two-year lease, I don't think it'll ever be 'finished'.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2010)

Only been there once so far but the new T-bar seems OK. Fairly decent space and a good sound system. Houndsditch nr Aldgate so not quite the same area but not far away.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2010)

grimble said:


> Wanted to like CAMP (I have been at a loss in that area ever since the original Dragon Bar got kicked out by the developers).  But £3.80 for a pint of Guinness?  I was shocked!  Also the place stank of sick, but might have been unlucky.  Nevertheless, won't bother going back.



I had their curry once.  It wasn't very good.  I'm a bit meh about it, but only been in the once for lunch.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 2, 2010)

*The End*

Finally, it is no more 

foundry website


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Finally, it is no more
> 
> foundry website



I do like:

_FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT 
HACKNEY COUNCIL 
PARK PLAZA HOTELS 
THE REUBEN BROTHERS _​


----------



## paolo (Jun 2, 2010)

Pickmans, time to open your champagne.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

Lambrini.


----------



## Onket (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah well.

Not really been there too much in years. I'd be dissapointed if I still wanted to go there several times every week.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 11, 2010)

It's apparently now being squatted
http://hurtyoubad.com/?p=5890


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

they want writers to paint the walls? not painters?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 11, 2010)

hadn't spotted that. Possibly it's a mistake, or possibly it's something to do with challenging and investigating the role of writers/artists within recently reclaimed spaces.... who knows.


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2010)

Writers are painters, you clowns.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

we are all painters


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2010)

e.g. http://www.writersdelight.co.uk/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2010)

i see!


----------



## paolo (Jun 11, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> It's apparently now being squatted
> http://hurtyoubad.com/?p=5890



Pickmans will be *livid* - this is surely going to delay the luxury flats that the long standing local community so desperately needs.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=133930843290570


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 12, 2010)

I just cycled past and saw a big crowd outside.  "Another busy night at the Foundry", I thought.  And then, remembering it had been closed down then squatted, "Oh fuck! Awesome!"


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=133930843290570



If this is your page or you know the person who set it up, could you make it viewable by people who aren't on facebook? Ta.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> If this is your page or you know the person who set it up, could you make it viewable by people who aren't on facebook? Ta.



It's not my page.  Yeah, looks like you need an account to see it, but you could always take a couple of minutes to set up a fake one.

Or, you could just turn up at the Foundry at 8pm on Tuesday for their film night.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 14, 2010)

They're having a band night on Wednesday including a performance by the fantastic 52 Commercial Road!

http://www.myspace.com/52commercialroaduk


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm out of the country for a week. Hopefully there'll still be stuff on when I get back.


----------



## winjer (Jun 14, 2010)

They have a blog thing:

http://84greateasternstreet.tumblr.com/


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 16, 2010)

i'mnotsofast said:


> They're having a band night on Wednesday including a performance by the fantastic 52 Commercial Road!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/52commercialroaduk



Anyone coming down tonight?  Should be great!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 22, 2010)

From IndyMedia:

"The highlight of the week was the Fury Squat, aka The Foundry, the former art venue recently closed down by our friends at Park Plaza hotels.

The Foundry's squatters are a responsible group of anarcho-vegans who had been having a nice skillshare and vegan cafe through out the evening, when it got last they closed the doors, and the crowd went out into the street... and out in the street there was a random bloke with a 12-volt soundsystem. 

Me being old i've seen this before... many times... but this being Old Street at 11pm, a hoarde of revellers and clubbers swamped the soundsystem, which at this point was heading towards Shoreditch, the mob picked up strength and soon had 350 people dancing to drum n bass and a load of dubstep. 

Amazing! 

If your a Daily Mail reader your proberly scared at the idea of people enjoying themselves in public without sponsourship, luckily Old Bill soon stepped in, and realised he wasn't getting paid enough and decided to step back and wait for backup and listen to the chants of that old classic: 

"Who's Streets? Our Streets!" 

We only bothered chanting when the 12-volt rig stopped working, but it was Class-A mental, like imagine Criticial Mass, but everyone's had their bikes stolen. 

Clubbers, football hooligans and "normal civilians" joined in the party, no violence at all! perfect! 

At the Junction of Shoreditch High Street, we went off down Commerical Street, then the first attempt of police inferrence appeared, but some Essex lad's quick thinking sent us (all 350 of us) all down an alleyway toward the back of the Truman brewery, where the Meat Waggon shot round the block and tried to block our exit, which led to a quick u-turn, and some local hoodies leaving some rubbish bins in the street to slow them down (good work lads!) and out on to Brick Lane, we then ended up sitting down near that car-wash near Great Eastern Street, and the Police (by now we counted 40 of them) looked just as confused as when they started! 

here's a video... 



http://london.indymedia.org/articles/5027


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 22, 2010)

Foundry squatters going to court on Thursday, good till then!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 27, 2010)

Defend the Foundry from eviction,from 7.30am tomorrow!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED29 Jun 2010 13:24:49:893


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2010)

football hooligans? 

is it 1988 or something 

hope they keep in there as long as poss


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe this should be in the Protest forum?

The occupation is still going strong, with many of the squatters camped outside for the last week.


----------



## g force (Jul 2, 2010)

Jesus Indymedia could you try proof reading your work!


----------



## winjer (Jul 2, 2010)

g force said:


> Jesus Indymedia could you try proof reading your work!


It's an open newswire.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jul 7, 2010)

They're still going, anybody care?


----------



## Onket (Jul 7, 2010)

I was hoping to make it up there at some point. It's highly unlikely I will though.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 28, 2010)

They still seem to be going - !?? - Every time I walk past - which was last Thurs and then again tonight... really hope so - wanna go there tomorrow. Does anybody know when they are gonna get kicked out? Thought it was meant to happen a few weeks ago. Depressing, anyway.

it was good fun - would recommend!  think the new squatters will be there for a while


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Aug 19, 2010)

They were evicted this morning!  This lunchtime nasty men were boarding it up, while the couriers were sitting around their bags outside.

Here's a video from one of the last nights the courier squatters put on: http://www.talawa.fr/media/lt-bones-mighty-red-foundry-friday-13th--E2Byo


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 23, 2010)

I just had a confusing conversation about a different the foundry. http://www.arsenal.com/thefoundry


----------

